# Label-Under-Glass "POISON"



## celerycola (May 21, 2012)

Found this in Virginia over the weekend.


----------



## Longhunter (May 21, 2012)

COOL !!

 []


----------



## Poison_Us (May 22, 2012)

Liquid Pot [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Nice chemist bottle.


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2012)

That's a good find!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 25, 2012)

liquid potassium arsenate?


----------



## surfaceone (May 25, 2012)

"The Three Big Solutions 

_Fowler's Solution_ Liq Pot Arsen is made by boiling 10 Gms of Arsenic Trioxide and 20 Gms of Pot Bicarb in a flask with 100 Gms of Distilled Water until dissolved; then adding enough Distilled Water to make 970 Gms; then adding 30 Gms of Tr Lavand Co and filtering. The tincture is added to flavor it and to give it a distinctive color so that it won t be mistaken for some other preparation. 

 Fowler's Solution should contain not less than 0.975 per cent nor more than 1.025 per cent of Arsenic Trioxide As 03 (Arsenous Acid). It should be kept in amber colored bottles and should be made only in small quantities because in about a year it is apt to be oxidized and changed to an arsenate which makes it weaker." From _The National Druggist_, 1917.


----------

